# I need your thoughts on an entry level plasma please.



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

While browsing at my local Costco today they had a 60" Panasonic TC-60PS34 on sale for $1000 (its $500 off). I currently have a JVC HD61FH97 LCOS rear projection that I purchased in late 2006. Its a good set and still performs well with regular bulb changes.

For $1K I couldn't help but wonder if the picture quality of the Panny will be significantly better than my current set. I think the Panny is an entry level plasma but can't help but think for $1K I can't really go wrong. It's 1080p,3 HDMI inputs, wifi and some other stuff I probably don't need.

Any ideas or opinions on this? If I'm better off keeping what I have then I'll blow the $1k on something else 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as the JVC is still working, I wouldn't change. Everything in the display sector changes fairly rapidly. Plasmas have dropped significantly in price over the last year or so. They're almost as good of a deal as the Mitsubishi rear projection DLP sets now.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

but it looks so clear and vivid on the showroom floor :whistling:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I had a rear projection Toshiba and I replaced it with my Panny Plasma and the difference to me was very dramatic. My Panny is 4 years old and still looks better then my Toshiba did but I guess you just really need to judge for yourself and if you think the Panny looks allot better then your JVC then that's really all that counts. I like the colors on plasmas better then LCD's personally but YMMV.....Good luck....:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

mechman said:


> As long as the JVC is still working, I wouldn't change. Everything in the display sector changes fairly rapidly. Plasmas have dropped significantly in price over the last year or so. They're almost as good of a deal as the Mitsubishi rear projection DLP sets now.


I agree. It probably could use some internal cleaning at this point, but you have a great set if it works.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Any tutorials on how to clean it? Sounds like a good rainy day project.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I searched for 'cleaning' in the Service and Support area - here's what it found.


----------

